# The Chronicles of Riddick: Dead Man Stalking (2011)



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I know some people are going to bitch and complain that this isn't Horror, but since director David Twohy is going to make it closer to the original Riddick film, *Pitch Black* than the last film, I feel perfectly justified in putting it here. Vin Diesel returns as Richard Riddick. I like the first two films and will definitely be checking this one out when it's released.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19074


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I actually like them too. I also like the short cartoon version they had, which happends right after they leave the pitch black planet. They get captured by pirates. I guess that is what they are. The voices are from the Survivors of pitch black.(I think they are)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Really don't know what to make of this:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19147


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19799


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I thought it was pretty good also.


----------

